# Form 11 and Redundancy



## jedi (26 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I am submitting my annual form 11. In 2009 I got made redundant from my PAYE job. My question is, do I have to put the redundancy payment I received on the form 11, as part of my annual income and if so where do I put it? My redundancy check had PAYE tax, income levy and PRSI deducted from the final figure and the figure on my P45 tallies with the total PAYE tax deduction for 2009. 

Without the redundancy my form 11 is showing a large refund. 

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## papervalue (27 Oct 2010)

jedi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am submitting my annual form 11. In 2009 I got made redundant from my PAYE job. My question is, do I have to put the redundancy payment I received on the form 11, as part of my annual income and if so where do I put it? My redundancy check had PAYE tax, income levy and PRSI deducted from the final figure and the figure on my P45 tallies with the total PAYE tax deduction for 2009.
> 
> ...


 
include the gross p45 figure which should include any taxable amount of the redundancy

fill in like normal tax return like normal

i assume a lot of the redundancy would be statutory plus exemptions etc

what was redundancy amount?

also include any taxable social welfare received in 09


----------



## emmasimac (31 Oct 2010)

Hi there,

I received a redundancy payment in January 2009 and am completing my form 11 for '09 at the moment.  The figure I received was not taxable as the amount was just over the statutory minimum.  Does anyone know if this amount needs to be included on the form 11, and if so under which section?  (Exempt Income - 415?)  I would appreciate if anyone could advise me on this.

Thanks
Emma


----------



## papervalue (31 Oct 2010)

emmasimac said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I received a redundancy payment in January 2009 and am completing my form 11 for '09 at the moment. The figure I received was not taxable as the amount was just over the statutory minimum. Does anyone know if this amount needs to be included on the form 11, and if so under which section? (Exempt Income - 415?) I would appreciate if anyone could advise me on this.
> 
> ...


 
I dont think it needs to be included as the exemption is high, unless amount above stat is 10,165k plus 735 per year of service


----------



## emmasimac (1 Nov 2010)

Thanks for that


----------



## snoozy (2 Nov 2010)

My understanding is that you should declare your redundancy in the form 11 as it is part of your income for the year, as you have already paid tax on the redundancy you shouldn't be liable for more. The details should be entered in section 216 Commencement and cessation payment.

Depending on the tax treatment of your redundancy payment you should also look into Top Slicing Relief as you may be entitled to a tax refund.

I'm not a tax expert but as I was recently made redundant I've being looking into this a lot. It might be worthwhile calling in your Revenue office just to confirm though.


----------

